# New York Knicks @ Philadelphia 76ers



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

> New York (14-27) at Philadelphia (21-21) 8:00 pm EST
> 
> PHILADELPHIA (Ticker) -- Two teams that have come up well short of expectations meet Saturday night when the New York Knicks visit the Philadelphia 76ers.
> 
> ...













```
[b]New York Knicks[/b]
Record: 	14 - 27 (.341)
Standings: 	Fourth, Atlantic
At Home: 	10 - 12
At Road: 	4 - 15
Streak: 	W 1

[b]Season[/b]  
PPG: 	97.4 	Opp PPG: 	101.1
FG%: 	.450 	Opp FG%: 	.462
RPG: 	43.3 	Opp RPG: 	38.8

[b]Player  	G  	PPG  	RPG  	APG[/b]
Marbury, S 	38 	18.7 	3.3 	6.9
Curry, E 	32 	15.1 	6.7 	0.2
Crawford, J 	39 	14.9 	3.3 	3.8
Frye, C 	40 	14.3 	6.0 	0.9
Robinson, N 	39 	9.0 	2.7 	1.9
```











```
[b]Philadelphia 76ers[/b]
Record: 	21 - 21 (.500)
Standings: 	Second, Atlantic
At Home: 	14 - 8
At Road: 	7 - 13
Streak: 	L 1

[b]Season[/b]  
PPG: 	101.6 	Opp PPG: 	102.4
FG%: 	.459 	Opp FG%: 	.461
RPG: 	41.7 	Opp RPG: 	43.3

[b]Player  	G  	PPG  	RPG  	APG[/b]
Iverson, A 	42 	33.6 	3.4 	7.5
Webber, C 	40 	19.7 	10.0 	3.0
Iguodala, A 	42 	12.0 	6.0 	2.6
Korver, K 	42 	11.5 	4.0 	2.5
Dalembert, S 	29 	9.2 	10.0 	0.6
```
LINK


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

To put it simply, the Knicks are terrible this season. This is a game we should, and really could do with winning. NJ have lost four on the road in a row and are on a 3 game losing streak at the moment and are up against the Sonics tonight. If they lose, it's going to bring us closer to the #1 spot in the Atlantic division.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Im predicting we scrap it out and pull out a victory tonight as NJ loses to Sonics especially if VC sits out again that would put us a half game out of the division we need to start another little winning streak bc NJ is trying to hand us the division as of right now all we have to do is take it

As for tonight im going with

Philly- 105
NYK - 98


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

AI out with a foot injury says ESPNews......I hope it doesn't mean there's a trade coming up.....


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Cornrow Wallace said:


> AI out with a foot injury says ESPNews......I hope it doesn't mean there's a trade coming up.....


Damn thats not good but as for the trade I highly doubt thats what it means hes been playin with a sore ankle for a while and reinjured it the other night

I tell ya what though if we win this game without him i dont wanna hear all the bs that it means we should trade Allen cuz we can win without him


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

1st Qtrs not even over and......

Sammys got 2 Fouls

Webbers already went to the bench

Plus side is......

Were only down 2


14-12 Knicks


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

End of 1 22-19 Knicks lead



Ummmm did i Just see Louis Williams in there for that last 3 Seconds?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes, Foul-Sacrficed Louis Williams. Really Mo needs to use him, more then in foul situations.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixers down 4 32-28 

Barnes is lookin good out there right now


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

7-0 Run 

Salmons hits a 3

Sixers up 2 36-34


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

We're playing team basketball, passionate basketball, very very efficent basketball. I like this team, even more so without Allen Iverson.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixers thriving in transisition

42-36 Sixers


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> We're playing team basketball, passionate basketball, very very efficent basketball. I like this team, even more so without Allen Iverson.


  expected this to happen even said it in one of the first posts i made in this thread your forgetting this is the Knicks and wed prolly be beating them by 13 right now if Allen was playing please dont start this uneeded discussion


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Back to the game......

We are looking very well really hustling out there

51-39 Sixers


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Halftime

53-39 Sixers

Webber gets a block towards the end of the half and then comes down and BARELY gets a bucket be4 the shot clock nice job by Chris but boy when he got it at the top of the key with 2 seconds i didnt think hed get a shot off especially after he drove

Great half by the Sixers everyones really steppin up


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Impressive ****in half by philly..g2 give props.. wituout AI, offense is flowing, and the D is filthy.. Sammy D is a man...

As a nets fan.. i jus have to hope the knicks show life in the second half..haha dont hate me for that statement


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> Impressive ****in half by philly..g2 give props.. wituout AI, offense is flowing, and the D is filthy.. Sammy D is a man...
> 
> As a nets fan.. i jus have to hope the knicks show life in the second half..haha dont hate me for that statement


LoL cant say i can hate on you for that statement as for me Ive been watchin the scoreboard a lot lately and I cant say I havent been loven what ive been seein haha :biggrin:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

6 minutes left in the 3rd

62-49 Sixers

Sammys blockin shots like a mad man right now


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Just got in, looks like we had an impressive 2nd quarter. 3rd wasnt too great but we're up by 14, without AI. Come on Sixers, let's hold onto this lead, this is a victory for the taking.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Knicks making a run

72-63 Sixers

Louis ****in Williams is on the court :curse:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you

Exit Louis Williams


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

NBA.com is telling me the game is over, yet the score's keep changing. Won't let me look at the scoreboard though.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

6:19 to go in the Final Quarter

77-68 Sixers

Lets hold on fellas this is a very important win if we do


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Noob said:


> NBA.com is telling me the game is over, yet the score's keep changing. Won't let me look at the scoreboard though.


Hmmm weird you can try yahoo.com although that is a lil slow

I will try to keep updating every min or 2


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

I tried ESPN again though it was lagging my computer again, and was probably going to crash it so i quit out of it. Cheers for updating.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Johhny drives and dishes to a cutting Iggy for the Slam

83-73 Sixers 3:42 left

Knicks turn the ball over

Johnny gets fouled on the drive shooting 2


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Johnny hits both

85-73 Sixers 

Curry fouls out with an offensive foul on the other end (Pushing off)

Sixers ball


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Johnny gets his pockets stolen well dribbling up top by Crawford and then foolishly fouls to make it even worse

a lil under 3 minutes left 

Sixers still up 12


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Andre Iggggggggg UAAAAAAAAAAAAaa DALA with the Rainbow 3

Knicks turn the ball over with a jump ball

88-75

1:40 left


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

ONE MINUTE REMAINING

Crowds on their feet!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

We have to win this now, we can't throw this away. If we throw this away it's a disgrace.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

IGGGGGGGGGGGY another 3!!!!

91-75 Sixers 

5 seconds left with Nate Robinson shooting 2 on the line


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

91-76
FINAL

:banana: Sixers WIN A VERY IMPRESIVE PERFORMANCE :banana:


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Get in! What a win for the Sixers, cheers for your updates Route I-76, again, much appreciated! So, I'm sure people are going to be making a big deal out of a with without AI, what are peoples general opinions about that right now? We know the Knicks are a team that are struggling right now, so that may have been the defining factor. Although I havent seen the game, I personally feel that AI being out of it wasn't a defining factor, though if it was and someone wants to tell me that I'm wrong, feel free. As obviously if you've seen the game and I haven't your going to have a more valid opinion than myself.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Just to add, it seems like Iggy shot a lot more without AI there. I'm just going from the Box score on NBA.com now though.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I suppose it played a factor, Allen Iverson missing? That did play a factor, now if you recall, Sonny Hill said that, we wouldn't be better if AI was off the floor, but I have a second opinion on that: Without AI this team, finally started taking shots and knocking them down. Eventually we're gonna miss Allen Iverson's scoring. So what we gotta do is this: We gotta find a way to fit AI into an actual system. We need to find a way, for when AI DOES pass the ball, these guys will take the shots. Once they get comfortable, into a situation, where everyone takes a shot. They will perform to be that much better.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Sonics are up by 7 at half time for those interested. The scoreline is:

Sonics: 54
NJ: 47


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Did AI not playing tonight play a factor in tonights game? Of Course but not for the reasons you are thinking

All we need to happen is for everyone to play with this amount of energy in every game 

So how did missing Allen play a factor well its simple the guys all stepped up and said man we are really gonna have to all step up to win this game so they all came out with killer mentallity more then they have the whole year

AI does not take away from Iggys shots, Iggy takes away from Iggys shot, Every game Allen plays Iggy actually has a chance to take away from some of Allen shots, Iggy did not touch the ball much more tonight then he does when Allen plays the difference was tonight when Iggy touched the ball he decided he was gonna make use of it and he needs to do that every game but for some reason when Allen plays Iggy decides to not be an offensive player and anytime Allen passes him the ball he jus gives it right back to Allen, AI is not standing there with a gun saying give me the ball back actually i think he would be happy if others try to do something with the ball when they touch it. It is not Allens fault they choose not to, but hopefully now that will change.

My point is tonights game everyone stepped up bc they thought they had to which they need to think that way every night PLAIN AND SIMPLE


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Route I-76 said:


> Did AI not playing tonight play a factor in tonights game? Of Course but not for the reasons you are thinking
> 
> All we need to happen is for everyone to play with this amount of energy in every game
> 
> ...



Great post, I wish I could watch games more, but they are hardly ever on here in the UK. I agree on the fact that because Allen wasn't there the rest of the team had the mentality of "He's not here, we're gonna have to step up". I wish there was some way that we could get the team to play like that with him there. If they did then we'd be a difficult team to beat.

The Iggy scenario is interesting, obviously because I can't see the games I can't see what Iggy is doing with the ball, but the way you explained it seems quite intriguing. He's obviously shown tonight that he can shoot the ball and score points on this team, but there are times that it seems like he doesn't want to, or like you said, would rather pass the ball straight back to AI than having a go himself. Maybe playing with AI makes the other players loose some of their own confidence, knowning that AI can knock down the shots most of the time. Just a thought.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

LOL this is funny cuz right after I posted that I hopped over to the another forum and look what was posted 

I am qouting this from a poster who said he got this from the Philly Post game show....



> I'm watching Post Game Live right now after the Sixers - Knicks right now. Sonny Hill made such a good point when they were talking about team efforts. It was something along the lines of "I talked to Allen Iverson, and he told me I give them the ball but they give it back to me. So it's more of a team effort, they can't keep giving AI the burden of having to do everything. It's not like he wants to take every shot."


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Lol, definitly ironic to say the least!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Noob said:


> Sonics are up by 7 at half time for those interested. The scoreline is:
> 
> Sonics: 54
> NJ: 47


 :banana: Nets Lose :banana: Sixers are now half a game out of First Place :banana:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I agree with every single thing that Route said in that post. Iggy played well tonight because he was creating his own shot rather than the catch and shoot style(not including his game in the open court) game he's been know to play with this season. One particular play that comes to mind was where he was double teamed in the post.He manuvered with his back to the defender,Left,Right,Left,Right dropped his shoulder and split the 2 defenders. This created an open dunk for himself. Another time he caught a pass where he had a decent look at the rim but choose to headfake, losing his man, then he drove hard to the hoop and immediately drew the shooting foul. This is the kind of thing that is in no way AI's fault. Rather its IGGY's own unwillingness to partake in the O. He limits himself to being a Role player which is not what he should be. 

Everyone saying that the sixers are better without AI just don't know what they are talking about. His points, assists and steals far outweigh his D problems. This Team DOESN"T know what to do when AI isn't playing. Thats why when he's on the bench our team usually falls apart giving up leads. Our team stepped up and played very well, against a struggling knick team who also happened to be playing one of the worst games of the season. Another year another group of *******es saying we should trade AI.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I know, what I am talking about. And I saw a very commited group of players. If you saw differently, then maybe IT'S YOU who doesn't know who he's talking about. These guys haven't taken shots, when they could've? Wow we, isn't that obvious! What was also obvious, is that once Allen Iverson was out, these guys started, doing things that we knew they could do. Now, here's the ultimate Question: If Allen Iverson, when Allen Iverson returns, can we continue moving the ball, with passion like we did tonight?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Hahah yeah your right I dont know what I'm talking about. Its cute when a person who claimed micheal jordan was a forward tries to school you on basketball knowledge. Save your premature basketball accusations for if they ever beat a GOOD team w/o AI. Or if they can put togather a string of wins where they all shoot at a higher percentage then AI does in his absense for example. AI was a gametime decision for tonight and will undoubtedly be back by next game leaving people like you to cling onto one game where you felt they benefitted from his absense. AI is the Sixers. The Sixers are AI. Thats been the case since you were literally 3 years old. Your letting the performence of this team in one game affect your thoughts on 800+ games where AI carried this team on his back. Haha its actually sad that part of me can't wait for this season to be over with the sixers in the playoffs so you will leave. Jump to wild conclusions elsewhere please.

And for the record my point was not "these guys aren't taking the shots that they could of" but rather thier shot selection and motivation are questionable. "Wow Wee" don't take my point outta context.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Obiviously so, they are questionable. However the Answer is already there:Allen Iverson is one the premier guards in the league. Once a guy like that is gone, your like "**** now what do we gotta do" Do what your supposed to do out on the floor each and every time. This is a very very young (we seem to have many) squad that is very much afraid to take those shots. But now they had to, and now we saw a very different squad. Would they play like this without Allen Iverson? I could certainly say so, but I don't think the D that we saw, would be there each and every night. What I am saying is this: All that ****en ****, you posted in your post? Does not really matter to me, what does, is if when AI does come back, can we start taking shots when we get them. Maurice Cheeks needs to pinpoint this area, IMMEDIATELY if we wanna play to the level in which we can play.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Did AI not playing tonight play a factor in tonights game? Of Course but not for the reasons you are thinking
> 
> All we need to happen is for everyone to play with this amount of energy in every game
> 
> ...




Nice Post I -76 :cheers: ......I couldn't watch the game Saturday because my folks had a get together....It hurt like hell to leave my house in the first quater....lolololololololol....Glad to see we kicked arse...AND Sixerfan...It was the Knicks we beat without AI....they are crap....Everyone just needs to bring they're all every game with that killer instinct and we will own!!! :cheers:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> : All that ****en ****, you posted in your post? Does not really matter to me.


Thats kinda funny because all that "****en ****" you've ever posted in all 1100+ plus posts has not really mattered to anyone in the entire sixers community. :biggrin: You Disloyal, *****-made, punk. All kidding aside I actually almost agree with some of what you posted. Altough as usual it's contradictory to what you were saying in the past. The "Answer" to the "question" part was especially cute. Hahaha. Does this count as a personal attack? Cause if so I'll let it go. 

Anyways rematch at ORL tonight, we gotta grab a win to make up for our lack of finish in the last matchup. Go Sixers!


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

The stuff about Iverson ruining team chemsitry is kinda bunk, I think. Is Webber being limited on touches when AI is in the game? Gee, Webber scored the exact same number of points and rebounds he always gets. It's the rest of the team that started scoring. Maybe what AI said about the team giving him the ball back is true. I think the team defers to him so much that they disappear.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Oh yeah, and I was at the Sonics vs. Nets game last night and saw the Sonics hand the Nets a loss. Carter was injured, but did play. He started off slow in the first half, scoring mostly jumpers. But in the second half he came alive and took it above the rim, but by then it was too late. Ray Allen destroyed the Nets. The Nets look weak and I can't believe they are better than the Sixers.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

With a win today, we move into the 5th seed of the standings, if the Playoffs started today, we'd meet up with Cleveland.


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> With a win today, we move into the 5th seed of the standings, if the Playoffs started today, we'd meet up with Cleveland.


I'm so excited and I just can't hide it I'm about to lose control and I think I like it


----------

